# Bouncing girly parts..



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Very light-hearted question here 
My husband thoroughly enjoys man-handling my a** , squeezing & shaking it - he reeeeeaaally enjoys it..I love that he does, because I love it too
Considering I am small on top, it got me wondering~ can a great bouncy behind make up for what I feel I lack in the front-end dept.?
I know some guys are a** men & some love the boobies- but just curious to know if a luscious behind can be as fulfilling to play with as a good rack?
Thanks for humoring me))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Not only yes....HELL YES.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Every Woman has something to bring to the table. What a guy likes is up to the guy. I am sure he likes your bouncey behind because it is yours.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Not only yes....HELL YES.


This, and you also have my nomination for thread title of the week.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Yea baby!! ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

yes!

great thread btw


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hahahaha! i just love the title its too funny

but im not a man i id deifnately say yes!!!


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

This is a trick question. The answer is NO, because there is nothing to "make up for". But, what I think yo were asking is whether a sexy bottom can be as sexy as a nice rack. That answer is absolutely yes. Very much so. MMMmm. Usually better because it is more a part of/closer to the action.


----------



## weidede2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I LOVE butt. I look at Butt before Boobs. I am very much like your husband. Yes yes and yes.


----------



## DanG (Aug 10, 2011)

Butts are better. There are more options as to what you can do with them. And, I love a girl who has a great "assitude." 

"I don't usually open doors for women. But when I do it is to check out their *ss."

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## viggling (Apr 27, 2012)

i rather have a nice butt then a set of boobs in my hand anyday ...


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> Very light-hearted question here
> My husband thoroughly enjoys man-handling my a** , squeezing & shaking it - he reeeeeaaally enjoys it..I love that he does, because I love it too
> Considering I am small on top, it got me wondering~ can a great bouncy behind make up for what I feel I lack in the front-end dept.?
> I know some guys are a** men & some love the boobies- but just curious to know if a luscious behind can be as fulfilling to play with as a good rack?
> ...


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

^ Oh Wow!  That's awesome!! ^
U guys know how to make a girl feel good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weidede2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish my wife liked that. I mean.. I get to once in a blue moon, but man. I could do that all day long.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I can't imagine not loving it- it's incredible foreplay..
I was literally able to finish my husband off recently just by rubbing him rhythmically over my behind. It was pretty awesome!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I cast my vote for... YES.

I love all the girlie parts no matter what size they are. Some of those parts I prefer to be smaller. Go on... guess which one.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

I love ass and hips... Nothing like seeing a bouncy ass while holding on to some hips for dear life! 

No ass, no care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

I think that, in general, we women tend to focus on what we don't like about ourselves, while men focus on what they do like about us. If you have an awesome butt and legs, but maybe a bit of a tummy or not-so-great boobs, I can guarantee that you will be focused on the tummy or boobs, while your man is focused on the butt and legs.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> I think that, in general, we women tend to focus on what we don't like about ourselves, while men focus on what they do like about us. If you have an awesome butt and legs, but maybe a bit of a tummy or not-so-great boobs, I can guarantee that you will be focused on the tummy or boobs, while your man is focused on the butt and legs.


^^^ Exxxxxxxxxx-actly.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

There is nothing like reaching back and grabbing ass while you are getting ridden for me. Seeing those breasts moving above you, and feeling that butt moving up and down on you, unbelieveable feeling. Like sensory overload. 

I'm a breast guy first for sure, but I love my fiancees rearend and let her know it often.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I am a butt man before a boob man, but most of all, I am a face man. I love a pretty face, the rest is a plus.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd have a tough time picking out my favorite girly part; I just like to see them bouncing.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It's all about the butt, when will ya'll ever learn? lol 

Happy with my round narrow a$$ and will take that over perfect breasts and perfect legs any day of the week.

the bootie hypnotizes them.leaves them all confused and dumbfounded.the bootie is power and with great power comes great responsibility,use it wisely;-)


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Wifey is small on top too....
But that " bouncing girly parts " thing?
Definitely Yes!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

lol, SB!! Great power indeed- hubby does like to tell me that I'm built to last! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I also agree with Kathryn- I tend to forget about my good assets, hehe....& think too much about what I think he's thinking about other parts..
I wish I could climb into his head right before & during sex!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> I also agree with Kathryn- I tend to forget about my good assets, hehe....& think too much about what I think he's thinking about other parts..
> I wish I could climb into his head right before & during sex!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If your man thinks about you the way I think about my fiancee, you likely wouldn't ever want to leave. His head is likely a shrine to your utter awesomeness.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! ^ Thank you!! If I could confirm that- I'd be his sex slave for life!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you share that thought with my fiancee?


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

From what I could tell, there's been a steady shift of men's preferences when it comes to the female anatomy. I definitely prefer a nice booty over big breasts.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank God for that because that means I'm doing just fine, ha! ^
kingsfan- I'd love to share my enthusiasm 
(if only we could record your thoughts & replay them for ourselves!)
That could be the BEST aphrodisiac! whew..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverIS (May 19, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> I think that, in general, we women tend to focus on what we don't like about ourselves, while men focus on what they do like about us. If you have an awesome butt and legs, but maybe a bit of a tummy or not-so-great boobs, I can guarantee that you will be focused on the tummy or boobs, while your man is focused on the butt and legs.


YES!!! This is the truth. I know with my stbxw she has huge boobs and a flat butt. I would never have even noticed her butt was flat until she said something about it. I told her all the time how much I loved her body the whole thing and she would point out the parts she didn't like. I liked all of it. To me her butt wasn't flat when we had sex cause she knew to point it to the sky when we were doggy. Probably TMI I know. The point is women are memorizing to guys. All the bouncing sweet parts be they front or back. "Bouncing girly parts" make the world go round. One of the best lines I have heard from a movie is this: "I hate to see you go, but I love to watch you leave". Big or small round or not so round all good.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I like big butts and I can't deny. You other brothers can't deny.
When a girl walks in with a ittdy bit waist and a big round thing in your face. I get SPRUNG!!!!!


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh!!!! Hahaha!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Mine would complain that I'm always grabbing her .. she even made a point of it with her exit speech.

Our first date out when my group of friends, she put my hands on her @ss and that's where they stayed for the entire night.

Amazing how sh!t changes.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Actually, I like them both small. My wife is 5'2" and 112 lbs. I just ADORE her cute little butt and her small breasts!!! MMMM she is so HOT!!! For me, neither one has to make up for the other. (BTW...she has great legs too!!!)

I think I'll turn off the computer and go upstairs now.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Your wife & I are the same size exactly..well, I'm 5'3"
My h tells me he loves my 'tight package,' ha!
I love how you say neither one needs to make up for the other- great attitude
I need to internalize that more..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

DanG said:


> "I don't usually open doors for women. But when I do it is to check out their *ss."
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I hate when men do this. I wanna hang a sign that says, dafuq you lookin at. 

I mean I'm not coveted neck to ankle, but after 5 seconds it's eye rape. 

But seriously I love my ass. It's not a ghetto booty or nothin. Not like Nikki or coco. 

It's nice. It bounces with a mind of its own. I asked my husband if he looks when we are out..."sometimes".


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

...and you know when guys stop the car so you can cross the street, when you wave thank you, they're thinking, "no, thank YOU!" hehe...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea. I will wave them across. So we get into this battle of the wave off...

But I know most of the time, they just want a show...

If I'm wearing jeans and any old shirt and my hoodie then I better watch out because I might get run over.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> Your wife & I are the same size exactly..well, I'm 5'3"
> My h tells me he loves my 'tight package,' ha!
> I love how you say neither one needs to make up for the other- great attitude
> I need to internalize that more..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes you do! Your hubby and I are the same. Tight little bodies are such a turn on for us. My wife is 56 and she still looks awesome. She puts on a pair of size 4 short shorts and WOW! (I have some of her pics on my profile page)


----------

